# Third World bullet-proof vest? (guy on left)



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

No just a moron that doesent know any better LOL!

Dummy in Blue is about to bleed out soon....he had better head to a hospital!

I'd bet hard cash both of these clowns are now dead!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Congo troops









Kenya tribal unrest 2008


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That continent seems to make violence a hobby. What a shame.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Street hoods in Flint put the Yellow Pages in backpacks and wear them front and back.They also wear a couple Carhart style coats, even in the summer for that Gain fresh smell.

The East Area Yellow Pages is 3" thick BTW


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I would love to have the rifles that the Congo's use.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

One thing about it all of this unrest helps keep the population count down since food/water supplies are always limited in this area.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

WVTactics said:


> I would love to have the rifles that the Congo's use.


Plain Jane old Kalashnikov AK-47 and it aint that Romanian WASR 10 garbage....those are real...I got a pair LOL!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Street hoods in Flint put the Yellow Pages in backpacks and wear them front and back.They also wear a couple Carhart style coats, even in the summer for that Gain fresh smell.
> 
> The East Area Yellow Pages is 3" thick BTW


Use a .308 rifle or 357 mag pistol with a good full metal jacket bullet......both will shoot through both books and the idiot in between.....the phone books will stop a 9 mm easily though! Maybe a .40??

I used to shoot through 2 inches of railroad track at 100 yards with a 300 Weatherby mag just for fun.....its also a .308 caliber bullet. Of course I was using old pulls from WW2 ammo....Armor Piercing 168.5 grain with tungsten inserts....I still got thousands of those things here somewhere?? I used to shoot 1 inch plate cold rolled steel with a 110 grain lead nose .308 from Sierra at 100 yards.....would make a 3/4 inch hole ...but they were loaded up to about 4100 feet per second.....Had to be something in the speed on the molecular level for lead to cut through steel like that!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

The more I watch this video, the more it looks fake to me. Mute the video and pay attention to how the gun is shown to the camera, then goes out of view and a hand reaches out from a different angle to motion the guy to walk backwards. I also don't see the gun actually fire. After the guy takes his vest off, you can hear the extra person laughing and talking in the background. I also don't see the gun fire; although, the video is really low quality. 

It's guys like this that really p*ss me off. They are the reason people want less guns on the street. 

At least we know when TSHTF that these guys won't be a bother. They'll have already killed each other off.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> The more I watch this video, the more it looks fake to me...


Yeah I'm 90 per cent sure it's a fake...
By clicking it frame by frame we hear the gun fire but there's no smoke or recoil, suggesting it was a blank round.
But as the shot guy takes off the vest and begins walking towards the camera, the blood trickle is only a few inches long, but by the time he reaches the camera its trickled right down to his belt, which suggests it wasn't faked, that's where the 10 per cent uncertainty comes in.
However, he might have had a fake 'blood' capsule under there.

One other possibility is that the gun fired a real bullet but it was a low-velocity .22 (hence no recoil or smoke) and they thought the vest would stop it easily, but to their surprise it went through it and really did hurt him.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

They are always into something over there.. They should spend their time growing food and finding water instead.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

They are always into something over there..They should spend thier time growing food and looking for water..


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

SSGT said:


> Plain Jane old Kalashnikov AK-47 and it aint that Romanian WASR 10 garbage....those are real...I got a pair LOL!


He might be referring to the fn fal that some forces have


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I researched the picture at the beginning of this post and this is what I found happened.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I researched the picture at the beginning of this post and this is what I found happened.


Now that was a Kodak Moment if ever there as one!!! Real or not, you dont have to be a rocket scientist to figure out thats not a good idea!

As for the OP, I guess its proof that Ron White is right...You just cant fix stupid!



> They are always into something over there..They should spend thier time growing food and looking for water..


That would sound a little bit too much like right...so you know that just aint gonna happen. Kind of reminds me of the US of A. Here we are with run away spending and debt thats about to potentially bring us to our knees and we are more worried about whether or not I should be able to smoke pot recreationally or whether law student at an esteemed collage such as Sandra Fluke has access to free birth control or not. I just have to scratch my head and ask myself are we really this stupid too?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Now that was a Kodak Moment if ever there as one!!! Real or not, you dont have to be a rocket scientist to figure out thats not a good idea!
> 
> As for the OP, I guess its proof that Ron White is right...You just cant fix stupid!
> 
> That would sound a little bit too much like right...so you know that just aint gonna happen. Kind of reminds me of the US of A. Here we are with run away spending and debt thats about to potentially bring us to our knees and we are more worried about whether or not I should be able to smoke pot recreationally or whether law student at an esteemed collage such as Sandra Fluke has access to free birth control or not. I just have to scratch my head and ask myself are we really this stupid too?


Ignorance is nothing more than the lack of knowledge, this is curable. Stupidity cannot be cured.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

WVTactics said:


> I would love to have the rifles that the Congo's use.


I'll take a good M14/M1A over just about anything I've seen over there.(except for the usgi M14's I've seen there) I wouldn't mind some of the heavy vehicle mounted machine guns and RPG's though just to have.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Wonder if that badass AK47 monkey dare go up against this rocket firing dog?-


----------

